# Shimano calais 200 Mg-5



## cody p (Aug 25, 2010)

How do I take this thing apart Iv had it for 2 mounts and I need to do a full cleaning how does the crank side come off? I took the handle off and screws from behind the spool out i just cant get it apart.


----------



## Backcast (Jul 22, 2005)

I do not have a Calais but with the Chronarchs you have to unscrew the star drag.

Go to Shimano's website and there are instructions there for cleaning the reel. There should be instructions on how to disasemble.

Google Calais cleaning or disasemble

Good luck,
Joe


----------



## cody p (Aug 25, 2010)

I took the handle and drag assimbly off just as you do for a dhsv 200 curado with no luck is there a clip or somthing im missing?


----------



## Backcast (Jul 22, 2005)

*Found this on Google*

Cody,
You need to use Google. It seems there is a special tool needed. check out the link below. Joe

http://www.***.org/bassfish/bassboard/rods_reels/message.html?message_id=42913


----------



## Backcast (Jul 22, 2005)

well I see that link did not work.

Just Google Calais cleaning or repair and see what you get.

Joe


----------



## Mike in Friendswood (May 21, 2004)

You don't need a special tool, but it is a bit tricky. Do a search if you want some pics. 8 screws I believe.


----------



## Bantam1 (Jun 26, 2007)

There are some hidden screws. The top plate needs to come off and so does the left side plate. Then you can get the right side plate off.


----------



## cody p (Aug 25, 2010)

Bantam1 how does the top come off i only found 6 screws?


----------



## Bantam1 (Jun 26, 2007)

Did you find the two that are above the line guide? You need to hold the reel and look from the thumb bar towards the line guide.


----------



## cody p (Aug 25, 2010)

thanks how much would it cost to have someone clean it.


----------



## Fishon21 (Jul 16, 2010)

*REEL REPAIR*

Hold on ,you open that thing up and don't know what your doing and 
you are going to have problems , I don't know where you are but ben's
rod & reel repair in humble will clean & repair it for around 20$ to start .

You can go to shimano web site and get schematics on that reel .:texasflag

Hope i was of help.


----------



## Bantam1 (Jun 26, 2007)

We charge $30 + parts and return shipping. I'm not sure what the service centers charge.


----------



## cody p (Aug 25, 2010)

Ok thats not bad im goin to clean it up iv worked on all my reels just couldne get this one apart.


----------

